
A clever hack to define custom infix “operators” in Python - znpy
http://code.activestate.com/recipes/384122/
======
yesenadam
(2005) it seems from the comments on that page.

~~~
eesmith
Yes, the upper-right says "Created by Ferdinand Jamitzky on Fri, 11 Feb 2005".

